# Dante's SchH 3 Protection Video



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)




----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice job Lynn


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

That was amazing to watch! I loved at the end when the exercise was done. Dante keep looking back like he couldn't believe he didn't get to eat the "target"! That must have taken an amazing amount of training. Good job!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Dante looks so powerful! I loved seeing him.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I loved it :wub: What an enthusiastic performance! 

I agree with Monica, the ending was perfect...keeping his eye on the badguy.
Good Boy Dante!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

He is so perfect I love him. Focused, intent, obedient, and beautiful- huge congrats to you two!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice Lynn!~!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you and Dante!!!!!!


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

That was worth the wait. I know you're elated, as you should be. :thumbup:


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I had a GSD as a kid. My Grandmother had a white GSD when I was a teenager. A girl friend had one in my early twenties. I got a BYB GSD when I was 25 - lost her to GF at 1 yo. I've had my Ava for about 6 weeks now.

So I've had touches with GSD's for about 35 years and I've never heard of Shutzhund until I found this site a month or so ago. I have really drove head first into learning - reading, watching videos etc. The good dogs I've seen on video are absolutely impressive - your Dante is no exception.

I can't imagine the dedication it takes to get a dog to Dante's level, but one thing is clear - *THE DOG LOVES IT!!!* And that is just tooo cooool. No other dog can match the balance of strength, intelligence, temperment and devotion. I love our breed.

Congratulations and thank you for adding to my motivation to join the local club.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

That was nice to watch... How did he score? I am a bit of a novice, so the only thing I saw was the blind mistake ( hey, you pointed to the left, he DID in fact go that way  

A question though, for you guys that have done this longer... Are you allowed to say the dogs name before a command? I heard you say his name before giving the 'heir' command, I was always taught that was 'double commands'. Boy would that make traiing easier. Cullen listens a bit quicker when I direct his attention with his name!

Either way, awesome, you can see his love for the fight!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> A question though, for you guys that have done this longer... Are you allowed to say the dogs name before a command? I heard you say his name before giving the 'heir' command


Only in the blind search may you say the dog's name then "hier"


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Excellent work Lynn and Dante.

It is always a treat to watch you work your dogs Lynn.. there is something special that shines through when you work your dogs, different with each one of them but something magical happens each time.

Congrats again.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Awesome work, Lynn and Dante!!! You two make a GREAT team!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice Lynn!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

He looks as gorgeous as I remember him. Great routine. He is REALLY strong. Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I enjoyed the video, he really likes the work enough to miss one blind though


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats Lynn! Nice accomplishment!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

szariksdad said:


> I enjoyed the video, he really likes the work enough to miss one blind though


LOL.. tell me about it...and it cost him 2 points.

Thanks everyone... the hard work is worth it!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I know very little about SchH, so forgive the potentially dumb question- when you sent Dante to check the 2nd blind on your left side, he found the decoy in the third blind. Is it acceptable for them to "jump ahead" and not search each one in order? I would have expected Dante to check the 2nd on the left side, then the 3rd on the right side, and then finally find the decoy in the 3rd on the left side- always crossing the field between each blind.

Just curious, as I don't know the rules.

[EDIT]- nevermind. I see your post directly above mine... 2pt deduction.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> I know very little about SchH, so forgive the potentially dumb question- when you sent Dante to check the 2nd blind on your left side, he found the decoy in the third blind. Is it acceptable for them to "jump ahead" and not search each one in order? I would have expected Dante to check the 2nd on the left side, then the 3rd on the right side, and then finally find the decoy in the 3rd on the left side- always crossing the field between each blind.
> 
> Just curious, as I don't know the rules.
> 
> [EDIT]- nevermind. I see your post directly above mine... 2pt deduction.


Think you missed the post above yours...  He lost 2 pts because of that. 

Nice job though Dante!

edit - nevermind as well, you edited same time I was posting!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

So exciting to watch! I also noted the end when he kept turning around-good boy! He looks like a powerhouse


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nice job my friend!

Am very happy for you in that you kept moving forward to accomplish your goals with Dante! :toasting:


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your training team! You and Dante are fun to watch. The dogs looks really solid in both his temperament and training. It looks like most of the problems were minor and I'm sure you will have no problem fixing them.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Great job, Lynn. Congrats on the new title. Dante looks like he is having a great time!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Fantastic, Lynn!!!!


----------

